# Agility question?



## Gingerkidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

I have put a couple of dogs through agility classes for fun, so I know it is stimulating and good exercise. Question is this, if I want to put together a decent course at home what would you recommend? I have a decent amount of space and I am not to worried about money. I just want an alternative way to exercise my youngest golden. I don't want to look back later and realize I bought things I don't need. Thank you for suggestions. I want most things pre made I am not handy. Rhonda


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would recommend perhaps 4 jumps, a tunnel or 2 and weave poles to start. 
You can find these many places, Affordable Agility, Max 200, J&J Dog Supplies, Clean Run and many other places. 

If you choose to get tunnels or chutes, I would recommend trial quality since they last much longer and are well worth the additional cost - you would need some form of tie downs as well.

Have fun


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Affordable Agility is a good place to start. I bought a competition grade tunnel and tire on Craigslist for about $100. Less than half of what it cost retail. Don't forget to check there!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would get 6-8 jumps, a tunnel and a set of weave poles.

I have Ready Jumps and a NTI Tunnel. I have aluminum weave poles. I would recommended not getting anything made of steel, left outside they will eventually rust.

I love these jumps, but they are pricey:
Launch the Dog

Ready Jumps
Clean Run: Ready Jump

Tunnels
http://www.ntiglobal.com/product/dog-agility/


----------

